# Late 19th century/early 20th century oil painting, signature C. T. Paul (?)



## HWG (Sep 5, 2021)

This oil-on-canvas painting came from my grandfather, who lived in Chicago. The signature appears to be C.(?) T. Paul. I can't find any artist with a similar name and comparable style. The frame appears pretty roughly made in back, the canvas is loosely stretched with no backing.

Any ideas?


----------

